# !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!



## Zanderlui (23. April 2008)

habe mal eine frage:

was kostet denn in moment der spaß wenn ich den fischereischein ablegen möchte in etwa????alles zusammen also lehrgang anmelden prüfung prüfung selbst und dann den fischereischein beim amt zu beantragen!!!???

so pieh mal daum!!!

weiß das meiner mal 270DM gekostet hat nun möchte meine freundin auch ein machen und deshalb möchte ich das gerne wissen!!!!

Vielen dank der sven


----------



## wallek (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

weiß es nicht genau aber so ca 300 Euro kostet der Spass!!!!!

davon der Fischerreischein auf 10 Jahre alleine schon 95 Euronen!!!!


----------



## honeybee (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



wallek schrieb:


> weiß es nicht genau aber so ca 300 Euro kostet der Spass!!!!!



Ne Freundin von mir hat ihn vor 2 Jahren gemacht und hat mit allem drum herum, also Bücher etc. um die 130 Euro gelöhnt.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

bei uns ca.110euronen komplett!


----------



## Mega (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

Also meiner hat 80 Euro gekostet (Lehrgang mit Prüfung) und nochmal 35 Euro (Fischereischein) also alles zusammen 115 Euro das war am 12.04
Gruß
Mega


----------



## Doc Plato (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

30 € der Bundesfischereischein (blauer 5 Jahreschein)
Lehrgangsgebühren - ?
Prüfungsgebühren - ?
Lehrmittel (Übungsbögen, Bücher) - ?


----------



## niddafischer (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

ich habe den letzten lehrgang hier in hessen gemacht und es hat mir 165€ gekostet dann + 36€ für den fünfjahresschein und deine freundin wird aber sicherlich auch einen führungszeugnis brauchen aber da weis ich nicht ob man diesen bezahlen muss da ich damals keins brauchte.


----------



## niddafischer (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

lol 3 antworten inerhalb einer minute???etwa neuer rekord??


----------



## tomry1 (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

um die 100€ inkl. Lehrbuch und 2 Wochen Lehrgang


----------



## Zanderlui (23. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

@niddafischer

wozu benötigt man ein führungszeugnis???


----------



## niddafischer (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

führungszeugnis benötig mann ab einen alter von 14 jahren sodass die sehen können ob man vorbestraft ist.


----------



## Locke4865 (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



niddafischer schrieb:


> führungszeugnis benötig mann ab einen alter von 14 jahren sodass die sehen können ob man vorbestraft ist.


 
halte ich für ein Gerücht

in Sachsen kostet der Fischereischein (Lehrgang,Prüfung )
ca.140€  der Fischereischein je nach Gelteungsdauer 
zwischen 11€ für 1Jahr und 214€ Lebenslang
ohne Führungszeugnis zu was auch die Fischereibehörde hat 
ja die Urteile zum Fischereirecht und was anderes interessiert nicht

Jens


----------



## Damyl (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> halte ich für ein Gerücht



so abwegig ist das nicht.... :
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=führungszeugnis+fischerprüfung&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## niddafischer (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> halte ich für ein Gerücht
> 
> in Sachsen kostet der Fischereischein (Lehrgang,Prüfung )
> ca.140€  der Fischereischein je nach Gelteungsdauer
> ...



du hälts es für ein gerücht und ich für eine tatsache!


----------



## Mega (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> halte ich für ein Gerücht


Na so ein Gerücht kann es nicht sein denn bei uns auf den Ordnungsamt wo ich mein Fischereischein beantragt habe (der in Niedersachsen ja ein Leben lang gilt #6) musste ich auch dafür unterschreiben das gegen mich weder eine Anzeige noch eine Verurteilung wegen Wilddieberei vorhanden ist. Des weiteren sagte mir die nette Dame das sie auch noch in das Polizeiliche Führungszeugnis reinschauen.


----------



## killahoroz (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

das mit dem Führungszeugnis ist ganz sicher kein Gerücht. Ich hab meinen Schein hier in Hessen im Dezember gemacht, Kosten ca. 150 Euro mit 2 Büchern + Jahresshein extra.


----------



## Locke4865 (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

Also meines Wissens gibts das in Sachsen nicht beim Antrag
des Fischereischein´s (Führungszeugnis)
ist aber auch nur bei der Fischereibehörde möglich 
(kann sein das die das intern lösen)


----------



## dani_carp (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

Hab für den Lehrgang mit Büchern sowie Prüfung 100€ und für den lebenslangen Fischereischein 300€ zahlen müssen. In Bayern wohlgemerkt


----------



## niddafischer (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

boah 300 euronen oha ist ja mal richtig viel geld bei uns in hessen kosten 5jahre 36€


----------



## Mega (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



niddafischer schrieb:


> boah 300 euronen oha ist ja mal richtig viel geld bei uns in hessen kosten 5jahre 36€


Naja 36 Ocken für 5 Jahre sind auch nicht gerade wenig bei uns kostet er 35 und ist ein Leben lang gültig


----------



## flasha (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

Bei mir in NRW kostet der Schein:

Vorbereitungskurs: 17,95 (Material, Kurs...)
Prüfung: 30€
5 Jahresschein: 30€

Gesamt: 77,95€


----------



## Katteker (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



Mega schrieb:


> Na so ein Gerücht kann es nicht sein denn bei uns auf den Ordnungsamt wo ich mein Fischereischein beantragt habe (der in Niedersachsen ja ein Leben lang gilt #6) musste ich auch dafür unterschreiben das gegen mich weder eine Anzeige noch eine Verurteilung wegen Wilddieberei vorhanden ist. Des weiteren sagte mir die nette Dame das sie auch noch in das Polizeiliche Führungszeugnis reinschauen.




Hmmm... Komisch das ist... Grübeln ich muss...


Hab mir vor kurzer Zeit auch den Lebenslangen Fischereischein (Niedersachsen) geholt. Von Führungszeugnis wurde mir nichts gesagt. Auch wurde nicht nach entsprechenden Straftaten gefragt.|bigeyes

Auch als ich den Lehrgang gemacht hab, hat niemand nach sowas gefragt.|kopfkrat


Wenn, dann müssen die "Damen vom Amt" ohne mein Wissen ins Führungszeugnis geschaut haben. Das wäre theoretisch ja möglich.

Aber direkt drauf angesprochen wurde ich nicht. 


Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Mega (24. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



Katteker schrieb:


> Hab mir vor kurzer Zeit auch den Lebenslangen Fischereischein (Niedersachsen) geholt. Von Führungszeugnis wurde mir nichts gesagt. Auch wurde nicht nach entsprechenden Straftaten gefragt.|bigeyes
> 
> Auch als ich den Lehrgang gemacht hab, hat niemand nach sowas gefragt.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Wäre mir auch nicht aufgefallen wenn sie nicht direkt beim ausfüllen des Antrages danach gefragt hätte und dieses dann im Antrag angekreuzt hat, diesen Antrag musste ich dann unterschreiben.Auf die Frage dann ob dies alles wäre sagte sie mir dann das sie noch ins Führungszeugnis schauen aber das machen sie bei jeden Antrag dieses würde dann aber "intern" laufen.Deswegen weis ich das so genau hätte sie die Kreuze einfach so gemacht und ich hätte den Antrag so unterschrieben wäre mir das garn nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Dirk30 (29. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



wallek schrieb:


> weiß es nicht genau aber so ca 300 Euro kostet der Spass!!!!!




Vom Preis her könnte das hinhauen !!

Wenn deine Freundin den Lehrgang macht, muß sie ja auch irgendwie hinkommen. So entstehen erstmal die Spritkosten.

Beim Zuhören alleine bleibt es ja auch nicht, da wird auch gequatscht, Kehle wird trocken, also braucht man was zu trinken.

Je nachdem wie deine Freundin sich mit den anderen dort versteht, finden anschließend bestimmt auch Besuche im Restaurant statt oder man trifft sich in der nächsten Kneipe.


----------



## prinz1980 (30. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

 das sind die preise bei uns in jena, 

​
​
​Jugendfischereischein (10-14 Jahre)
5,10 €​1-Jahresfischereischein
10,22 €​5-Jahresfischereischein
25,57 €​10-Jahresfischereischein
40,90 €​Zulassung zur Fischerprüfung
15,00 €​
​


----------



## LocalPower (30. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

hab letztes Jahr in Berlin beim VDSF den Lehrgang (2 WE's) gemacht und inkl. Materialien und Fischereischein ca. 110€ bezahlt.

Führungszeugniss war nicht erforderlich, aber im Antrag zur Prüfungszulassung waren Fragen drin ala "nicht vorbestraft", "Wilderei" etc.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. April 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

in NRW kostet dir Prüfung 30 € der 5 Jahresschein nochmals 30 €

Ein Lehrgang liegt etwa bei 150€ inkl Lehrmaterial.

Da in NRW aber kein Lehrgang zur Prüfung vorgeschrieben ist kann man sich das ganze auch etwas vergünstigt selbst aneignen, besonders mal im Fischerprüfung NRW betrachten und die Fischbildtafeln kaufen, damit ist man mit etwas unter 100€ dabei


----------



## wilthi2004 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

Mahlzeit Zanderlui... bin beim surfen auf dem board auf deine preisfrage gestoßen... falls du noch keine genaue auskunft hast...

Fischereischeinlehrgang bei Roz World in HRO

Erwachsene 65,- Euro
+ 25,- Euro Prüfungsgebühr  = 90 Euro.

Keine Ahnung was man noch an Literatur benötigt...

Gruß


----------



## Ascanius (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

Also ich hab letztes Jahr in NRW den schein gemacht und 

30€ Fünfjahresfischereischein
75€ Lehrgang + Material
30€ Prüfung

Also unterm strich 135€ bezahlt, dann kommt halt noch die aufnahme in den Verein dazu die ich bezahlen musste aber das ist ja überall sehr verschieden

MFG Asc


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> habe mal eine frage:
> 
> was kostet denn in moment der spaß wenn ich den fischereischein ablegen möchte in etwa????alles zusammen also lehrgang anmelden prüfung prüfung selbst und dann den fischereischein beim amt zu beantragen!!!???
> 
> ...



Moin
Die Kosten sind von Bundesland zu Bundesland extrem unterschiedlich, rufe einfach bei deiner unteren Fischereibehörde an und du wirst bis auf die Kosten der vielleicht nötigen Literatur alles genau erfahren...

#h


----------



## mlkzander (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

ich glaube kaum, dass einer von euch ein polizeiliches führungszeugnis 
beibringen musste?
das stellt im übrigen die polizei aus und dauert je nachdem bis zu 12 wochen....
dann gibt es da noch den bundesstrafregisterauszug, den man nicht einfach so in
die hand bekommt und irgendeine behörde "schaut" da nicht mal eben so rein
(währe ja noch schöner) wenn da schon jemand nachschaut dann nicht ohne
schriftliche zustimmung.....

oder habt ihr irgendetwas unterschrieben ohne alles gelesen zu haben.....


----------



## Zanderlui (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

zumal man für das führungszeugnis auch bezahlen muss.wenn nix drin steht wie es bei mir war für die ausbildung war es ein blatt name addresse und so drauf ein satz:keine eintragungen vorhanden.
das wars stempel unterschrift-macht 13€bitte.also nicht ganz billig der spass


----------



## zanderzone (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

Hi!

Musst Du Dich bei Deinem Verein erkundigen! Das ist immer unterschiedlich!

Denke um die 100 Euro bist Du dabei! So ist es bei uns!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*



mlkzander schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum, dass einer von euch ein polizeiliches führungszeugnis
> beibringen musste?
> das stellt im übrigen die polizei aus und dauert je nachdem bis zu 12 wochen....
> dann gibt es da noch den bundesstrafregisterauszug, den man nicht einfach so in
> ...



Du liegst absolut komplett daneben, wenn du dir bei deinem Stadtamt den Fischereischein ausstellen lässt, dann holen die sich auch dein poliz. Führungszeugnis ein, das sind für die ein paar Klicks mit der Maus. Die schriftl. Zustimmung dazu gibst du mit der Unterschrift auf deinem Antrag.

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, daß eine staatliche Behörde 12 Wochen braucht, um eine Information von einer anderen Behörde zu bekommen, oder? Na gut, denkbar wäre es zumindest |supergri.

Es darf eben kein Fischereischein ausgestellt werdden an Leute, die in der Vergangenheit grob gegen das Natur- und Tierschutzgesetz verstossen haben und wie sollten sie das sonst überprüfen?


----------



## mlkzander (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!!!!Preisfrage!!!!!*

ähmm
die 12 wochen bezogen sich auf die zeit bis DU es bekommen würdest


----------

